# New minimum wage in Australia



## Editor

Young people and students moving to work and study in Australia are being reminded that the country has a new minimum wage. To avoid people being taken advantage of by employers, the Fair Work Ombudsman wants them to be aware that new minimum rates came into being on 1 July, 2013. The new national minimum [...]

Click to read the full news article: New minimum wage in Australia...
Please come back to discuss the story here in this thread.


----------



## robboat

Editor said:


> Young people and students moving to work and study in Australia are being reminded that the country has a new minimum wage. To avoid people being taken advantage of by employers, the Fair Work Ombudsman wants them to be aware that new minimum rates came into being on 1 July, 2013. The new national minimum [...]
> Click to read the full news article: New minimum wage in Australia...
> Please come back to discuss the story here in this thread.


Sad but true that many people are working for less than the minimum wage....

The hard law of supply and demand.........many, many unskilled workers trying to get into the shrinking unskilled jobs market.

On the positive side this should give a small increase in cash rates for some workers....


----------



## sajin.ca

Hi seniors/editor, 

I am a new member here and I don't know whether this topic had been discussed here before... 

My query is, is there any defined minimum wage for each job category in AU?? I am software engineer by profession and am trying to migrate there, but I have zero idea about the wage structure there... could you please help me to find out the same..

Thanks & regards
Sajin


----------



## Dexter

Many small business especially small Asian shops rarely pay more than $10 - $11 per hour (cash to hand). No super, no reporting tax... Government has a lot to do in this area as grey market among especially immigrants seems to be prevailing in Australia.


----------



## Aussieboy07

Dexter 
How insulting!! The gentleman asked if there is an award rate for his profession and Sajin there is an award rate for most professions which outlines the minimum wage. Sorry I can not help you beyond this,


----------



## sajin.ca

Thank you Aussieboy.... by the way, it seems like Dexter has replied to the comment prior to mine....  

Now please let me know where I could find the salary slab for software engineers.... I believe there would be some government websites which may have these infos.....

Thanks in advance.. 

Sajin


----------



## robboat

Dexter said:


> Many small business especially small Asian shops rarely pay more than $10 - $11 per hour (cash to hand). No super, no reporting tax... Government has a lot to do in this area as grey market among especially immigrants seems to be prevailing in Australia.


This seems to be falling right now....many small businesses are having a hard time and laying off employees.
I know of unskilled workers having their hours reduced and a lower rate of pay.....$9 p/h cash....

Regarding software engineers pay......

This is usually dependent on skill and relevant experience and is often in a contract situation.
I do not know any software guys who are not working contract.......
Perhaps "Elance" could help...
Average pay rates could be consulted for a local price....?


----------



## bennett

There are a few employers who tries to outsource jobs via the internet (outside AU) and pay USD$4.00/hour for data entry/customer service/order processing and stuff for maybe 15hours or less per week and pay around USD$17.00/hour for operations manager (with the same working hours as above) this kind of bracket is for a retail shop that I know of. 

A lot are finding ways on how to cut costs in order to save up more.


----------



## copperpot

good to have a minimum salary even for part time jobs or students jobs... so many people take advantage of a lack of min salary to exploit students


----------



## rajurengith

Anyone can suggest good websites for search jobs in Australia and some tips to get new job.


----------



## jouclark

Individuals who labor in reduced wage careers, a number of studies are finding are susceptible to certain health results. Studies have found a number of low wage health effects such as a recent one discovering higher rates of hypertension in low wage workers.


----------

